# Handgun purchase rules in GA



## hucklebery

I military stationed in GA. Was wondering what the steps are to buying a handgun here. 
Can I get the paperwork taken care of over the counter at the store I am getting the gun at? 
What are the wait periods here? 
Do you have to have a permit to purchase or permit to shoot? 
Anyone know of any gun ranges in SE GA?


----------



## redwing829

Hey I am in the military and i am from GA but living out of state. Are you a GA resident? Do you have a GA Drivers licence? I was just back in Ga About a month ago and purchased a Sig 229. You dont need a permit to purchase a handgun in GA. But you do have to be a GA resident. Most counties in Ga do not have any waiting periods for handguns. The dealer that sells the gun can fill out all the paperwork you need and do the background check for you. All this took about 30 minutes when I got mine. Hope this helps. If you have any other question just ask and I will gladly help.


----------



## Vom Kriege

No permits required to buy or shoot, but you will have to do a background check to buy the weapon. I'm not sure of any rules against a person from out of state buying a weapon in GA, but you being stationed there should do away with any such restriction if it does exist.

Since you mention SE GA, I presume that you are in the Savannah area (Hunter, Kings Bay, Stewart). If so, go to The Gun Shop near Hunter and the mall (older mall/can't remember the name). On Saturdays, there is an old retired Coastie in there, and the shop owner is a good guy. They do a lot of business with the military folks there. They should also be able to help you with range info.

Feel free to PM me if you need any contact info for them.


----------



## hucklebery

tnx for help everyone.....I am actually just North of Jacksonville, FL in GA. But Savannah is only a little over an hour away.


----------



## Pondoro

hucklebery said:


> tnx for help everyone.....I am actually just North of Jacksonville, FL in GA. But Savannah is only a little over an hour away.


I just noticed your post, it is now May.

Have you made contact with the Costal Georgia Gun Club in Brunswick?

It is a large private range, however the gate is always open on Saturday mornings for public matches. That is a great time to meet some of the members and get introduced to the club.

1st sat: service rifle
2nd sat; Workday
3rd sat; smallbore shilouette
4th sat: Action pistol IDPA or IPSA
5th sat: Youth day

events usually last until 1PM.

We'r not the biggest range in Georgia, only 400yrds, but we are expanding to 600 in the future.

Check it out.


----------



## CoastieN70

Military under PCS Orders stationing them in GA (you can actually insert any state in this statement) are considered residents of GA (no mater your home of record). 

To purchase a hand gun, you must present your valid Drivers License (any state) your Military ID Card and a current copy of your PCS Orders assigning you to a posting in GA. When filling out the form 4377 you list GA as your state of residence.

That's all there is to it....


----------



## aafull

You do not need a permit to purchase a firearm in the state of Georgia. You are not required to attend training classes to obtain a permit to carry, but is a good idea. The Georgia legislation has a bill to allow persons whom are between the ages of 18-21 to obtain a Carry permit if they show proof of military enlistment and have attend Basic Training no matter what branch of military they are in. It is not passed as of yet to my knowledge. Other than that you have to be 21. There is a public range in Lumpkin, I am mentioning that one for I assume you are at Benning. Look under the Department of Natural Resources for the State of Georgia and you can find all the public shooting ranges for the state. They are usually at Wildlife Management Areas. Columbus has a indoor shooting range at a place call Shooters. Very reasonable. Yes the FFL Dealer can handle all paper work for the purchase of the firearm. It is easier if you have a CCW for a lot of the paperwork is not needed. Just go to the Probate Court in the County you reside for the info and funds needed to obtain the permit. Hope This helps.


----------



## mark5019

for all the laws and such in ga

Firearm Discussion ? Index page


----------

